# My 1st Pigeon Lean In Loft



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

So I am finishing my 1st pigeon lean in loft. It will house a pair of Dutch Capauchines (I had Fantails for a little while but traded for some Caps). The loft is 4' wide, 3' deep and 4' tall with a 4' wide, 30" deep and 30" tall sunporch on the back. 

My question has to do with watering my pigeons- Will they use water cups to drink from? These are the type with the little plunger that their beak hits to let more water in. I am hoping that by using one, it will mean cleaner water available to them. I plan to locate it under the nesting shelf thinking that would minimize droppings. 

I made a PVC gravity feeder for their food, again, locating it so there are no perches above it. I have perches on one end, the two nesting boxes on the other end.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know what you are describing for a waterer. But they do sell waterers for pigeons. It should be a couple of inches deep, and you can put a cover over it or a shelf to help keep it clean. Should be changed at least daily anyway. Feeding them yourself every day by bringing them feed is better than something like a gravity type feeder, as you want them to see you as the person that supplies the food. Food should be picked up at the end of the day anyway, so as not to attract rodents, skunks, raccoons and such at night.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Any small water container is not good unless you plan on changing it every other hour. Since you are using a gravity feed system this seems unlikely.

The smaller the water container the faster the water heats up or in winter freezes. Some people use a gallon milk jug but this can only hold about a quart of water and should be avoided.

You need a proper water fountain for you birds.


----------



## mrwoodboat (Dec 24, 2014)

*Water Cups*

The logic behind using the cups is there is a gallon reservoir on the outside that will be in an insulated "room" and the cup will be inside the lean in- that way , it will be easy to flip the cup upside down and it will refill automatically, it will keep a constant level as water is drank too.

I use these with the pheasants (with more than 1500 sq ft of runs, these work and keep water fresh for the birds) and with doves- but the question was more about since pigeons "suck" water, would they use a small apparatus to drink from.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the gravity pigeon waters but also use washed out bleach containers. The containers with a hole cut about 3" from the the bottom. 

They work great and hold more water then six pigeon will drink in a day. We are in 90-100 degree weather had have never had an empty water container in the morning 24 hrs after it is filled up. If you did have freezing temperatures you could just use two and rotate them out at feeding times.


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

If they work with doves they should work with the pigeons they drink water the same way.


----------

